# How I spent my Thursday



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Thursday 4:00 a.m.: After someone leaves a window open,Cal the Calico elopes with the male cat thats been hanging around for the past 2 weeks

Thursday 5:00 a.m.: 1st floor neighbors in hysteria.

Thursday 8:25 a.m.:the search for Cal begins.

After a few fruitless hours, I assured my neighbors she'd be back. What's funny was that as I was searching through a wooded area behind the apt house,I was calling her,and I heard a slight rustle. "Is that you,Cal?' rustle. "Now,Cal,your Momma's REALLY worried about you." rustle. "C'mon,aintcha hungry?" Paw pads heading away from me. "O.K. just don't make it TOO late!"

Thursday,suppertime: Cal hops right back through the open window.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Please tell me Cal is spayed_? I am a window/door-closed fanatic. I only leave screened windows open when I am around to monitor their activity.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

All my screens are duct taped. My tuxy broke thru a screen once and jumped from a second story window. Then at another house he broke thru a screen and chase off a abandoned cat that I had been feeding outside. I learned my lesson. Its duct tape on every screen!


----------

